# Naturediet



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

I have finally done it. I've finally found something good that he likes. Natures Diet is 4stars on the All About Dog Food website. I would of preferred a 5star one but this is a massive step. I bought it but never expected him to eat it but it was gone in seconds. So happy now x 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I've used NatureDiet in the past, too, and it's a good food which my dogs loved. I've now fully transitioned to raw feeding, but NatureDiet is definitely one of the best processed products out there.


----------



## only me (May 2, 2014)

I've used Naturediet for years too, and all the dogs have thrived on it. 

As I've two bigger dogs (standard poodle and cocker spaniel) as well as Chico the Chihuahua, I've found the cheapest way for me to buy is in bulk online - it would cost me a lot more to buy the packs from the local pet shop.


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm just so pleased that he loved it. Now I've finally cracked the food I need to find quality treats that he likes. Do you recommend any? X 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

That's easy!  As far as mine are concerned, Natures Menu dog treats win hands down! They're quite expensive (nearly £2 for a little bag), but I split each treat into two to make them last longer. You can get them from [email protected] My chis also like the doggy hotdogs from there. Again, they're not cheap, but I chop each one up into tiny pieces and they last a reasonable length of time. They're also far better than hotdogs for humans, which are really salty. You could also try cheese (both hard cheese and cream cheese), tiny pieces of bacon (but not too much because of the salt content) and cooked chicken. Any and all of these are devoured by my four. Good luck!


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you. I did try to get him to eat raw which was natures menu but he didn't like it but I will definitely try the treats. I need to go back to pets at home tomorrow to stock up on naturesdiet so will check them out. He loves cheese and cooked chicken  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## only me (May 2, 2014)

For good quality treats, I get Orijen freeze dried and Ziwipeak air dried. Both very expensive, but easy to divide into tiny pieces.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

So happy to read this Gemma! This is such a step up from the Bakers, you will see a huge improvement in Oscar very quickly. Well done Oscar, you clever boy!


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for all of your advice  x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

